

Easy web scraping – 100% browser based - henrik1409
http://cloudscrape.com/

======
henrik1409
We've just launched our SaaS web scraping product called CloudScrape, which
will let you scrape any page - no matter the complexity, using our in-browser
editor and webkit-powered runtime. Try it out for free! Feedback / comments
are very welcome and appreciated.

